# 200# Mono Replacement



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy 200# mono and crimps to replace on my riffe speargun? The last Amberjack put up a pretty good fight at the Oriskany and I have some deep cuts in my line from the amberjack getting tangled up in the tower. I don't want to lose a $60 shaft over weak mono.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Might wanna consider using 1/16th stainless cable. Seems to work well just be sure to double crimp and shrink wrap. I have a swag tool if you decide to go that route and need to borrow it


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought about trying that but then thought that the cable will probably fray and cause sharp surfaces on the wire which isn't very good for the hands or near air lines or if you get tangled up in it having a way to cut out of steel cable in the event of an emergency.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought my mono and crimpers at Outcast on Barrancas. http://www.outcastfishingandhunting.com/

I think my mono is 300 or 400#.

I was considering switching over to SS cable until I used a buddy's gun a few weeks ago and ran some wire into my hand. 

Anyone try coated SS cable? Have any sources for it?

thx!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I bought my mono and crimpers at Outcast on Barrancas. http://www.outcastfishingandhunting.com/
> 
> I think my mono is 300 or 400#.
> 
> ...


That is all I ever used for big fish, that and a quick release, just in case of an encounter with a crazy wounded fish. I used to get mine at Ships Chandler in Destin.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Dont bother with the steel. get you some spectra/dyneema and call it good. the riffe mono is like 1.3mm and #850 lb spectra is 1.9mm i think. spearitco.com is your best friend. you can buy it by the foot or by the reel.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> That is all I ever used for big fish, that and a quick release, just in case of an encounter with a crazy wounded fish. I used to get mine at Ships Chandler in Destin.


Cool. Do you remember what type it was?

SS: 316, weave: 7x19, coated in PVC?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

DropB said:


> Dont bother with the steel. get you some spectra/dyneema and call it good. the riffe mono is like 1.3mm and #850 lb spectra is 1.9mm i think. spearitco.com is your best friend. you can buy it by the foot or by the reel.


Thanks. Looks like a great site.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

DropB said:


> Dont bother with the steel. get you some spectra/dyneema and call it good. the riffe mono is like 1.3mm and #850 lb spectra is 1.9mm i think. spearitco.com is your best friend. you can buy it by the foot or by the reel.


So is the spectra better than the kevlar?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jamesw21 said:


> Where is the best place to buy 200# mono and crimps to replace on my riffe speargun? The last Amberjack put up a pretty good fight at the Oriskany and I have some deep cuts in my line from the amberjack getting tangled up in the tower. I don't want to lose a $60 shaft over weak mono.


I will look and see if I still have some #300 lbs mono and crimps. If I do you are welcome to have what you need.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I use 800lb mono on mine and its easy to use. Very fast and doesn't slow down like cable does. I would think dynema would get knotted up easy but never tried it.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

has a chance to knot up, but has no memory unlike mono. also doesnt frey or burr like mono.
i say use what you want, so long as the fish is on the dinner table right.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

i agree spectra/dyneema is your best bet i can splice it all up for you just pm me and i will hook you up


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would never use anything for a shock cord that I could not cut with my knife (SS Cable etc...) I have multiple times where it was either loose the shaft or shockcord by cutting it in order to not loose my gun. Easier to replace the shock cord and/or shaft than the whole gun and all.

I use 300 or 400 lb mono I bought from Outcast. They have the crimps there as well. I started making my own speed load kit out of the mono. I can make about 20+ shock cords for the same price as the speed load kit sold by spearfishing speacialties.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> I would never use anything for a shock cord that I could not cut with my knife (SS Cable etc...)...


That's why I carry cable cutters with me.  That said, I only use SS cable on a riding rig...never directly attached to the speargun.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> That's why I carry cable cutters with me.  That said, I only use SS cable on a riding rig...never directly attached to the speargun.


+1

Yeah I kinda forgot not everyone's shaft isn't attached to their gun...


----------

